# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  molim pomoc, do kada da uzimam Dexametasone 0,5mg?

## fatamorgana

Drage moje, obzirom da sam kao sto znate iz BiH i da nigdje niti na jednom nalazu dr. nije napisao u kojem sam tjednu trudnoce, a znam da nekad pri kraju prvog trimestra trebam prestati piti Dexametasone koji pijem od prvog dana ciklusa kada sam krenula u stimulaciju, molim Vas da mi kazete kada i na koji nacin da prestanem piti Dexametasone 0,5mg. Punkcija mi je bila 05.03.2010. embrio transfer blastociste 5. dan je bio 10.03.2010. prvu betu sam radila 8dnt.i bila je cca 63. Nosim blizance. Jucer na pregledu moje bebice su nesto vece od 30 mm. Ja sam po raznim IVF kalkulatorima racunala koji sam tjedan trudnoce (gdje se kao bazicni dan u kalendaru uzima dan punkcije) i ispada da sam danas 10 plus 0.
Za informaciju, umalo da zaboravim, prvi dan moje zadnje menge je bio 22.02.2010.

Hvala curke unaprijed

----------


## anaea40

A zašto si uzimala  Dexamethasone tbl, neki imunološki problem, tko ti je propisao? Moj ti je prijedlog da priupitaš dr Radončića na zdravlje i život. Sretno.

----------


## fatamorgana

Uzimam dex zbog toga sto sam PCOS ica i postoje tragovi na mom tijelu da sam u proslosti imala nesredjene androgene hormone koji opet uticu na implataciju. Male doze dex-a uticu na supresiju muskih hormona i poboljsavaju implataciju. Zbog toga sam ga uzimala i uzimam.

----------


## goa

*Fato,*ja i ti smo imale i punkciju i transfer na isti dan, međutim, trudnoća se računa od zadnjeg dana menstruacije bez obzira što mi znamo kad je bila oplodnja. Ja sam zadnju menstruaciju imala par dana prije, 19.2., a moj MPO dr. računa da sam danas 10+1. Prema tome, ti si na današnji dan 9+5, dakle, u desetom tjednu, po tome se i ravnaj..
A to da ti dr. nije izračunao trudnoću i termin, nemam komentara..

----------


## ina33

Fato, pa daj mejlaj svoje MPO-ovce i pitaj. Ako se dobro sjećam (a prošlo je dosta vode ispod mosta), ja sam ga uzimala MISLIM ili do 12. ili do 14. tjedna, s tim da sam zadnja 2 tjedna (je li od 10. ili od 12., ne sjećam se više) smanjivala postepeno jer kao ne smije se naglo stati ni s njim, ni s utrogestanima, na način da sam uzimala par dana ili tjedan dana pola tablete, onda to pola dijelila na četvrt pa par dana četvrt itd.

----------


## ina33

Evo kalendara za računanje trudnoće, možeš unijeti ili dan zadnje menge, ili dan trodnevnog, odnosno petodnevnog transfera (transfera trodnevnih ili petodnevnih embrija):

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ognutacalendar

Većina ginića "opće prakse" računa trudnoću po danu zadnje menge, točnije je po tome kad je bio transfer i kojega embrija, ali to postoje bitno mislim više na kraju, ako ima kakvih odstupanja ili ako se ide na elektivni carski, koji je obično na 38+2 ili 3, ako se ne varam, pa da je dijete donešeno, jer će tu par dana napravit razliku. 

Ako si u nekog BIH ginića "opće prakse", on ti vjerojatno računa po danu zadnje menge.

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Većina ginića opće prakse za spontane trudnoće to računa od dana zadnje menge. Ali, ovdje, u IVF-u, pogotovo u transferu blastica, imamo točnu informaciju kad je trudnoća nastala, pa je ovo točnije računanje, ali manje uobičajeno. Primjerice, neka žena ovulira 10 dc, neka 25 dc, pa su to velike onda razlike ako je bitno na cencu, tipa za carski i sl., a zašto odbacit ovu preciznu razliku.

BTW, liječnik koji mi je određivao dan elektivnog carskog je uložio toliko truda da je zvao Maribor i pitao točno u kojem stadiju je embrij bio transferiran i dobio odgovor morula na blastocistu jer je htio izbjeć da porodi nedonošeno dijete pa da ima problema s disanjem i sl. Svaka mu čast.

----------


## fatamorgana

BiH i svi MPOovci su daleko od toga da jos dodatno uloze trud pa da kontaktiraju kliniku gdje je radjena MPO. Hvala velika na pomoci.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## fatamorgana

Ina33 po ovom kalendaru koji si linkala, ako uzmem kao osnovu za izracun datum transfera petodnevnog embrija, ispada da sam trudna 10 plus 2 tj 11. tjedan. Jel to znaci da bih vec ovih dana trebala lagano poceti smanjivati dex (naravno uz konsultaciju sa mojom endokrinologicom)? Molim Vas shvatite me, ja sve moram provjeriti s vama prije nego pocnem realizirati bez obzira na doktore s kojima sam u kontaktu. Toliko toga je ulozeno da ne smijem riskirati. Ja jednostavno sve moram provjeriti.

----------


## ina33

Ne znam, naime, moji ginići i ja (moram tako reći jer sam išla u više, kako me trudnoća iznenadila na moru  :Smile: ), su računali zadnju mengu i time sam se rukovodila u prvom dijelu trudnoće, a poslije, kad počnu više te individualne razlike (težina bebe itd.), a pogotovo kako se približavao datum elektivnog carskog, onda se to korigiralo.

----------


## ina33

Čisteči komp, našla zabilješku da sam dex uzimala do kraja 10. tjedna (po mengi) u punoj dozi, onda još 2 tjedna smanjivala lagano dok nisam ful izašla.

----------


## fatamorgana

Ina33, hvala velika na info, jako mi je bitna. Obzirom da cu tek slijedece sedmice ici kod mog endokrinologa (ne usudjujem se prij jer mi je ginic rekao da strogo mirujem zbog krvarenja koje sam imala) nadam se da duze uzimanje Dexa nece stetiti bebicama? Sta ti mislis, koja su tvoja saznanja, moze li stetiti? Ja nemam snage da vise istrazujem po internetu jer se prestravim dobijam kontrakcije i napade panike  :Crying or Very sad: , bez Apaurina ne funkcioniram na zalost.

----------


## pino

fatamorgana - nece naskoditi - tjedan amo-tamo nema utjecaja. inace su se kortikosteroidi znali uzimat tokom cijele trudnoce i daleko vecim kolicinama (zbog drugih indikacija, ne IVF-a) i generalno nisu bezazleni i ne bi se smjeli uzimati bez razloga, ali ponavljam, ovo su jako male doze. Ja sam prestala tako da sam kroz zadnji tjedan (oko 11 tjedana) pocela uzimat jednu tabletu svaki drugi dan. 

Ja bih ti preporucila da bez obzira kad ti je bila zadnja menstruacija, da izracunas koji datum je bio dva tjedna prije punkcije i da to prijavis ginekologu koji ce pratit trudnocu kao prvi dan zadnje menstruacije. Kad sam ja pocela objasnjavat koji dan bi trebalo racunat kao prvi dan, dobila sam pogled pun neshvacanja i nerazumijevanja pa mislim da je ovako puno lakse; a trudnocu je važno datirati točno u dan zbog carskog.

----------


## ina33

Fato, koliko sam ja zapamtila najbitnije je ne prekinut naglo, a s većinom terapije, uključivo utrogestani, pa onda i to, se prekida u tom razdoblju, mislim čak da je netko prekidao od 12.-14, ali nisam to zapamtila ono da mogu stavit ruku u vatru. Neki kažu i da su te doze placebo doze, tako da fakat nisu velike. Dex se daje i kasnije tijekom trudnoće, isto mislim veće doze, za razvoj pluća ako se ide na prijevremeni porod... Ako je problem u ležanju, možda bi pitati dr. Radončića na forumu Zdravlje i život?

----------


## fatamorgana

Drage moje, jos jednom vam se od srca zahvaljujem na korisnim savjetima. Zvala sam moju endokrinologicu i rekla sam joj da sam usla u dvanaesti tjedan (danas sam 11plus1) i pitala sam je za smanjivanje Dexametasona, rekla je da jednu sedmicu uzimam po pola tabletice i drugu sedmicu da uzimam svaki drugi dan pola tabletice i da tako prestanem skroz.

----------

